# How to create icon package?? Request



## rajat22 (Sep 6, 2005)

I have full version Icon packager 3.0 with lot of icons.  

Can anyone teach me, how to create icon packages with Icon packager?  

Waiting


----------



## Biplav (Sep 6, 2005)

dude simply choose the icons of wt u want to change/replace with the icons u got.
after doing it with all folder and programs/apps just click the save button from the file menu.


----------

